

95% of climate models are not wrong. - neltnerb
http://blog.hotwhopper.com/2014/02/roy-spencers-latest-deceit-and-deception.html

======
pdkl95
[http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/abs/10.1175/MWR-D-12-00352.1](http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/abs/10.1175/MWR-D-12-00352.1)

Of course, to draw any conclusion at all assumes that actually have "data" in
their output, and haven't been sloppy with their floating point arithmetic -
especially how re-ordering calculations (due to parallel processing) is _non-
transitive_ in FP.

anybody writing a big, comples model needs to know about fp:

[https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2013/07/16/floating-
point-...](https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2013/07/16/floating-point-
determinism/)

[http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.ht...](http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html)

------
zobzu
"lie in plain sight"

